
Twittervision 3D - kqr2
http://twittervision.com/maps/show_3d
======
Scriptor
Is there any way to stop it from reshifting the focus to a random new tweet?
If this is going to be used for something, I think this would have to be the
first step. Otherwise, it's mostly just eye-candy.

------
tlrobinson
Cool, but why are the tweets from 44 minutes ago? I would expect a live feed
(or at least very recent).

And a more gradual night-day transition would look nicer.

------
diN0bot
where does the location information come from? do phone tweets carry these
extra bits? or are they extracted for the tweeter's twitter profile location?
altitude!?

~~~
diN0bot
answered here: <http://twittervision.com/api.html>

(latter)

